# Round:2 Game:2 [email protected]



## TheRoc5

http://www.nba.com/games/20060509/DALSAS/preview.html
Dallas at San Antonio 9:30 pm EDT Western Conference semifinals Spurs lead, 1-0 

SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) -- Tim Duncan played like a two-time MVP in the opener of the much-anticipated Western Conference semifinal series between the top-seeded San Antonio Spurs and Dallas Mavericks. Dirk Nowitzki was not surprised. 

Hampered for most of the season with plantar fasciaitis in his right foot, Duncan collected 31 points and 13 rebounds in the Spurs' 87-85 win over Dallas on Sunday. 

Game Two is Tuesday night at San Antonio, where the Spurs are 38-7 this season, including playoffs. 

This conference semifinal matches two 60-win teams. The Spurs led the Western Conference with a 63-19 record. The Mavs had the second-most wins (60-22) in the conference, but are relegated to the fourth seed since they are in the same division as San Antonio. 

Only two conference semifinals have matched teams with more combined wins than the Spurs and Mavs. In 1972, the Los Angeles Lakers (69-13) beat the Chicago Bulls (57-25) in the Western Conference semifinals and the Bulls (69-13) defeated the Atlanta Hawks (56-26) in the Eastern Conference semifinals in 1997. 

Many picked the Mavs to win this series, citing Duncan's sub-par play. The 6-11 forward has led the Spurs to three NBA titles, but averaged career lows in scoring (18.6), rebounding (11.0) and field-goal percentage (48.4) this season. 

But Nowitzki, Dallas' star forward who finished third in the MVP voting this season, expected Duncan to erupt in this series. 

"He's won three championships. He knows what he's doing out there," Nowitzki said of Duncan. "Timmy's going to battle out there all night long." 

Centers Erick Dampier and DeSagana Diop tried to contain Duncan, who scored on a variety of spin moves with either hand. 

Nowitzki finished with 20 points in Game One, but scored just two of those points on 1-of-4 shooting in the fourth quarter. 

Bruce Bowen, one of the league's premier defenders, has the assignment of covering Nowitzki. With a chance to tie the game in the final seconds, Nowitzki attempted to drive on Bowen before passing the ball off to Jerry Stackhouse, who missed a 3-pointer from the left corner as time expired. 

The miss spoiled an otherwise solid game for Stackhouse, who led the Mavericks with 24 points off the bench. 

Along with his strong defensive play, Bowen made the biggest basket of the game, snapping an 84-84 tie with a 3-pointer from the right corner with 2:14 left. 

The Spurs played 36 hours after eliminating Sacramento in Game Six on Friday night, yet it was Dallas that appeared a step slow down the stretch. The Mavericks missed their last six shots and made just 2-of-4 free throws in the final 3:28. 

Dallas had not played since completing a four-game sweep of Memphis in the first round on Monday. 

The teams have three days off before the series shifts to Dallas for Game Three on Saturday. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

Dallas Mavericks - Regular Season 
Record: 60 - 22 ( .732) 
Standings: Second, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 26 - 15 
Last 10: 6 - 4 
Streak: L 1 
San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 


Playoffs 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 84.8 
FG%: .445 Opp FG%: .443 
RPG: 43.8 Opp RPG: 35.4 
Regular Season 
PPG: 99.1 Opp PPG: 93.1 
FG%: .462 Opp FG%: .443 
RPG: 42.2 Opp RPG: 38.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 92.6 Opp PPG: 96.8 
FG%: .413 Opp FG%: .474 
RPG: 43.0 Opp RPG: 40.4 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 93.5 
FG%: .465 Opp FG%: .458 
RPG: 41.6 Opp RPG: 36.2 
Playoffs 
PPG: 104.0 Opp PPG: 95.6 
FG%: .498 Opp FG%: .440 
RPG: 39.0 Opp RPG: 39.6 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 5 29.0 9.0 2.4 
Terry, J. 5 16.8 3.4 4.6 
Howard, J. 5 16.4 6.2 1.4 
Stackhouse, J. 5 14.2 2.4 1.8 
Dampier, E. 5 5.6 9.0 0.4 
Griffin, A. 5 4.8 4.2 2.2 
Harris, D. 5 4.0 1.6 1.4 
Daniels, M. 4 3.3 2.3 2.5 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 3 1.3 1.7 0.0 
Diop, D. 5 1.0 4.8 0.0 
Armstrong, D. 2 1.0 1.0 0.0 
Powell, J. 2 0.0 0.0 0.0 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 7 21.7 3.6 4.6 
Duncan, T. 7 20.1 9.7 3.0 
Ginobili, M. 7 15.0 4.9 3.7 
Finley, M. 7 9.9 2.7 1.7 
Barry, B. 7 9.4 2.0 1.9 
Bowen, B. 7 7.6 2.0 1.3 
Horry, R. 7 5.9 4.4 1.4 
Mohammed, N. 6 5.8 4.3 0.2 
Udrih, B. 5 3.6 0.6 1.6 
Nesterovic, R. 7 3.6 4.1 0.1 
Van Exel, N. 6 3.3 1.2 1.5 
Oberto, F. 4 0.8 0.8 0.3 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 81 26.6 9.0 2.8 
Terry, J. 80 17.1 2.0 3.8 
Howard, J. 59 15.6 6.3 1.9 
Stackhouse, J. 55 13.0 2.8 2.9 
Daniels, M. 62 10.2 3.6 2.8 
Harris, D. 56 9.9 2.2 3.2 
Van Horn, K. 53 8.9 3.6 0.7 
Dampier, E. 82 5.7 7.8 0.6 
Griffin, A. 52 4.6 4.4 1.7 
Powell, J. 37 3.0 2.2 0.2 
Diop, D. 81 2.3 4.6 0.3 
Armstrong, D. 62 2.1 1.3 1.4 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 43 1.7 1.3 0.0 
Head Coach: Avery Johnson 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 


Series Update 
Game, Date Home Vis Series Info. 
1, Sun., May. 07 SAS, 87 DAL, 85 San Antonio 1-0 Box Score Recap 
2, Tue., May. 09 SAS DAL Conf. Semifinals 
3, Sat., May. 13 DAL SAS Conf. Semifinals 
4, Mon., May. 15 DAL SAS Conf. Semifinals 
5, Wed., May. 17 SAS DAL if necessary 
6, Fri., May. 19 DAL SAS if necessary 
7, Mon., May. 22 SAS DAL if necessary 
Full Playoffs Schedule


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 103
mavs 94
manu 40pts 4assits 4 reb


----------



## TheRoc5

roc 4-2
ez 5-1 
right?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> roc 4-2
> ez 5-1
> right?


Yes, and I've got SA.


----------



## CbobbyB

i got a feeling we might lose this one..dont know why


----------



## CbobbyB

Game Time


----------



## hi im new

Go Spurs!


----------



## hi im new

im suprised that one dude didnt get T'd up for hanging on the rim like that


----------



## mavsmania41

You mean Josh Howard.


----------



## hi im new

yes, ty

<----has memory problems


----------



## CbobbyB

Dallas is playing good


----------



## hi im new

doesnt look to good so far


----------



## Pimped Out

only 1 point in the last 4 minutes for the mavs. spurs were able to pull with 4.


----------



## hi im new

how about reggie miller shuts the **** up... they're letting them play? really *******? is that why jason terry and tim have 3 fouls? and the sprus are in the penalty? :curse:


----------



## hi im new

sorry about that post =/


----------



## hi im new

spurs down by 17, soon to be 19 after these 2 free throws


----------



## mavsmania41

I still think you guys will win this game, we are bound to screw it up.


----------



## hi im new

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## hi im new

no field goal for the spurs since timmy D went out, not surprised though


----------



## spursgospurs

I cannot possibly see Beno Udrih ever getting off of my crap list. 

Spurs still have a shot. There is a whole half to go. If not, well...blame the refs (seems like the thing to do on this board).


----------



## TheRoc5

hats of for the mavs but there were a lot of messed up calls...i predict we win by 5 in OT


----------



## hi im new

lmao roc, always positive


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> lmao roc, always positive


and im usally right :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The reffs have been really bad...again. Though I've seen some pretty bogus calls against Dallas (and non) the spurs seem to be getting the worst of it tonight. This is just bull.


----------



## spursgospurs

Refs will ALWAYS make crummy calls every game. But it doesn't change the fact that the Spurs (minus Timmy) have not shown up to play yet. :banghead:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs have played much better so far this quarter, but it's still not enough if we have any chance to come back!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Great defensive stop fallowed by a beautiful lay-up by parker! Spurs still down 16, but have really made a huge improvement here so far. Good job, Pop.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bad call! Bad call! What the hell is the crowd chearing?!?! Bad call!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good foul by Finley.


----------



## hi im new

crowd was cheering referees suck


----------



## hi im new

bowen for 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen for 3!


----------



## hi im new

OMG! in advertant whistle? wtf, manu clearly didnt touch the ball


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The reffs accidently make a call on the spurs and so to fix it they do a jump ball? That's bull!


----------



## hi im new

Did They Pick These Refs Off The Streets Of Stupidsville?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> OMG! in advertant whistle? wtf, manu clearly didnt touch the ball


Isn't that what inadvertant is? They accidently blew the whistle too soon? It's the restart that has me p'd!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> Did They Pick These Refs Off The Streets Of Stupidsville?


They put he good reffs on the cavs game, the game the NBA thinks is better for some reason...


----------



## hi im new

the restart has me pissed off too :curse:


----------



## hi im new

if the spurs didnt get the ball..... :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> the restart has me pissed off too :curse:


Justice prevails, Spurs win tip and score!


----------



## hi im new

ok, im not going to lie, i think we have a chance to win this, but we MUSTget a run going right now and stop them defensively for the rest of the game


----------



## hi im new

and i guess that plan is gone


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

After all the spurs did to cut the lead to 14, the lead is back to 20...game over...


----------



## hi im new

devin harris read that pass through the whole play


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs down 18 after the third. Think they can make an 18 point come back in the fourth like they did with the suns last season? Me neither...


----------



## hi im new

agreed


----------



## CbobbyB

not lookin good at all..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nice D by duncan, but no one wanted to help...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino steppin it up on the offensive end...I think it's a bit too late though...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley with the!...uh...what was that? Well, he got it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs got a call there way! Spurs got a call there way! :banana:


----------



## hi im new

looks like they just got another bad call


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

If spurs are to make any kinda run tonight, now's the time.

Reffs miss the foul call, but do give us the tech on stackhouse...better than nothing I guess.


----------



## hi im new

14 point game with that barry 3 pter!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry gets a three! Spurs still down 14 though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs down 16 with 7 minutes left. Not an impossible come back. Unlikely, but not impossible.


----------



## hi im new

18 point lead with 5:22 left to play. Impossible? not for tmac, but for the spurs? yes.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ya know what's funny? If we make it out of this round, the WCF will be our easiest round yet :lol:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What's also funny is that we had a decent 1st quarter, and even a pretty good 3rd and 4th. It was that damn 2nd quarter that ruined this game...


----------



## hi im new

yup, how many pionts did they score in that 1/4


----------



## Saint Baller

Good game guys I had fun watching it.


----------



## CbobbyB

i wouldnt wanna see the Spurs lose gm3...


----------



## CbobbyB

if Dallas does beat us in this series,,i hope they can take care of the Pistons..(if the Pistons advance)


----------



## Camaro_870

i trust our spurs will come back... finally they will get some rest after playing hard 3 of the past 6 days


----------



## hi im new

Mavericks Spurs
Turnovers 6 14
Fast Break Pts 19 8
Biggest Lead 22 0
Unanswered Pts 4 0
Points in the Paint 40 46


NBA.COM IS WRONG! we had a 1 point lead in the beginning of the game :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol hi's right. We did. They're trying to make us look bad!...er...worst!


----------



## knicksfan89

No baiting - YM, Great Win Tonight By My Mavs Over Your Spurs


----------



## hi im new

knicksfan89 said:


> lalala, Great Win Tonight By My Mavs Over Your Spurs


LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! A MAVERICKS FAN :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania

CbobbyB said:


> if Dallas does beat us in this series,,i hope they can take care of the Pistons..(if the Pistons advance)


I don't see either Miami or NJ being able to win more than 2 games against the Pistons...

Series is far from over, the action's just getting started.


----------



## t1no

Even though the Pistons are a much better team then the Heat, but when you have 2 players like DWade and Shaq well... anything can happen.


----------



## Saint Baller

t1no said:


> Even though the Pistons are a much better team then the Heat, but when you have 2 players like DWade and Shaq well... anything can happen.


 For the Heat to win against the Pistons Shaq has to have great games.


----------



## spursgospurs

I would love to see the Mavs take the Pistons if they move on. But right now...GO SPURS GO!! ...........just please show up Game 3! k? thanks.


----------



## VeN

hi im new said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! A MAVERICKS FAN :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


knicksfan


----------



## xray

This series is *far* from over.

Don't look for another game like that one. Pop will adjust, and Avery will adjust again. The chess match is getting cranked up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I really think the spurs will come out gunnin' in game 3. They just need a break. Everyone was tired and it showed. What amazed me was how amazing Duncan still played despite his foot. I haven't seem him play this well since the 03 playoff run! Maybe, if he keeps it up, we'll be able to shout TimVP again next year :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

I just noticed that when the Mavs beat the Spurs its by a large margin but when the Spurs beat the mavs its not so large of a margin.

Just a note I found.


----------



## spursgospurs

Hey! That's a significant observation! 

Tired schmired. The Spurs just played horribly in game 2. No excuses. I want blood or some equivalent in game 3.


----------



## CbobbyB

i want a blowout.


----------



## xray

CbobbyB said:


> i want a blowout.


Anyone seriously think there will be another >20 point game?


----------



## TheRoc5

i think its posssible for a spurs win by 15


----------



## xray

TheRoc5 said:


> i think its posssible for a spurs win by 15


...and vise versa. :biggrin:


----------



## spursgospurs

If both teams bring their best, I highly doubt there will be a blowout.


----------



## Saint Baller

There wont be another blow out this series 

What happend yesterday was a freak accident of some sort

I smell a VERY close game here 

Mavs win by 1


----------



## StackAttack

This isn't just the Mavs fan in me speaking, but I somehow feel like this is the Mavs' series for the taking.


----------



## TheRoc5

lmao at all the mav fans comming in and posting the same thing over and over again


----------



## CbobbyB

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao at all the mav fans comming in and posting the same thing over and over again


hell yeah, lol

:laugh:


----------



## TiMVP2

Saint Baller said:


>



what his post realy meant


----------



## Saint Baller

TiMVP2 said:


> what his post realy meant


I must admit that was ****in hilarious :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't get what everyone's mad at the mavs fans for...


----------



## xray

ezealen said:


> I don't get what everyone's mad at the mavs fans for...


Let's see how the fans at AAC react to adverse calls from the officials. Of course, that won't represent everyone. 

You did hear that Dirk wants everyone to boo Finley, didn't ya?


----------



## jworth

bray1967 said:


> You did hear that Dirk wants everyone to boo Finley, didn't ya?


What, did Dirk get his feelings hurt when one of his long-time teammates left him for a division rival?


----------



## xray

jworth said:


> What, did Dirk get his feelings hurt when one of his long-time teammates left him for a division rival?


Maybe so. It wasn't enough that a conference rival got one. :biggrin:


----------



## mff4l

mavs in six or 7 leaning towards 6


----------



## CbobbyB

if SA loses gm 3, they will lose.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

bray1967 said:


> Let's see how the fans at AAC react to adverse calls from the officials. Of course, that won't represent everyone.
> 
> You did hear that Dirk wants everyone to boo Finley, didn't ya?


What did any of that have to do with my post? And I'm sure the mavs fans will be p'd off at the reffs too. They've just been unacceptable. Game 1 I wasn't too mad with because it wasn't too lopsided, though the mavs got the worst of it. Game 2 though....horrible. The spurs were getting some much **** called and not called it wasn't even funny!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> if SA loses gm 3, they will lose.


I don't know about that. Phoenix managed to ocme back down 1-3 against L.A. last round. It also comforts me to know that three of the four matchups are tied 1-1 and that we're the one that actually should be.


----------



## TiMVP2

I gurrante a win,i guaren damn tee it

if we dont win YOOOUUUUUUUUURRRRRR FIIIIIIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## xray

ezealen said:


> What did any of that have to do with my post?


You asked why everyone was mad at the Mavs fans, I said wait 'till they react to the officiating at home (to get pissed at 'em).

Communication breakdown. :angel:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

bray1967 said:


> You asked why everyone was mad at the Mavs fans, I said wait 'till they react to the officiating at home (to get pissed at 'em).
> 
> Communication breakdown. :angel:


But I'm not mad at them! I was wondering why everyone else was!


----------

